# Miyazaki going to retire



## Arshes Nei (Sep 1, 2013)

http://www.usnews.com/news/world/ar...ans-miyazaki-to-retire-after-11-feature-films

Sad to hear. 

Spirited Away, Princess Mononoke, Pom Poko, Howl's Moving Castle were some of my faves.

Hopefully this last film will be on a high note...I think his last two films were cute but lost some of the magic of other films.


----------



## TrishaCat (Sep 1, 2013)

I heard. This guy made some awesome films. Sad to see the creator of such awesome movies stop making movies. 

Still, I hope Miyazaki has a wonderful retirement. He's earned it.


----------



## Migoto Da (Sep 2, 2013)

Miyazaki has made some amazing things. He deserves this retirement and will easily go into history as one of the best.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 2, 2013)

I am gonna miss the guy. Studio Ghibli movies have a special place in my heart (so sappy).
He will definitely be remembered for a long, long time.


----------



## Punnchy (Sep 2, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I heard. This guy made some awesome films. Sad to see the creator of such awesome movies stop making movies.
> 
> Still, I hope Miyazaki has a wonderful retirement. He's earned it.



He's 72 years old though, that's a good enough reason for me to think he should go ahead and enjoy the rest of his life.


----------

